# Pool Ball Deer Feeder



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Where can I get some deer poop like yours?


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

My property is full of it...Give me your name and address and I'll send you a bunch...


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

I like  And interesting concept.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

camotoe said:


> My property is full of it...Give me your name and address and I'll send you a bunch...


Throw in some pee and I take it!


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Wouldn't the pool ball and 20# of corn be to much for the deers tounge to push up?

This looks like it would work well as a syrup stick if you used a lighter weight and smaller ball.

Curious to how well it works....................


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

It only holds between 8 and 10 lbs of corn...tube is about 3 & 1/2 feet long. Tongue is a strong muscle


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Green River said:


> Where can I get some deer poop like yours?


Maybe you trade some **** poop for deer poop. Now i know you have a lot of **** poop.Cause i hunted the Green river.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I wonder if a raquetball or tennis ball would work better? I was thinking if you take a tennis ball and cut a three 1" holes on three sides not allowing it to just pour out but if they can only spin it it will at least give them some interest. Like a wiffle ball may also if it doesnt pour it all out either.

I am interested in trying it mayself. I think I still have an old pool ball. 


How long have u used this and do u have any gamecam pics?


----------



## Cossack2 (Aug 29, 2006)

Our DNR discourages feeding deer in a manner that promotes the potential exchange of body fluids to prevent spread of diseases. This sure looks like it fits that category.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Good point, Cossack2.


----------



## buckeye dan (Apr 30, 2008)

Anyone considering using this type of feeder or any other feeder for that matter should probably read these 2 articles:

Feeder 101

Feeder 102

And especially Feeder 102.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

Does the PVC need to be camo'ed for some reason?


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

Dear fellow hunters...After posting this thread, I was contacted by a fellow hunter, buckeye dan. I, like so many other guys, was unaware of the dangers of using feeders like the one I created. He shared with me some articles he has written about diseases such as Chronic Wasting Disease and Distemper that can be spread through the use of a feeder such as mine. I honestly was not aware of the potential for such harm. Not only is there a potential problem with disease caused by bacteria, but malnutrition can result because a deer's nutritional balance can be tragically upset by such a practice. It is for those reasons that I will abandon feeding from such tubes in the future. To be honest, after reading his articles, I honestly didn't even know my reasons for feeding them in the first place...Perhaps buckeye dan will see this post and put links as a response so other hunters like myself can see the potential damage from such practices. I am grateful to him for enlightening me. Thanks, Camotoe


----------



## HeadShot230 (Apr 13, 2009)

I have recently built one of these feeders and was wondering that if i placed this in the right spot whould it be unharmful to deer?


----------



## 4cslabs (Jan 29, 2009)

*what to do instead*

Instead of using the reducer and ball, all you have to do is add a Street Tee to the bottom and then plug the bottom, drill a couple holes in bottom so water does not accumulate.


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

great thread. thanks guys.


----------



## deerstuffer (Oct 28, 2008)

I have some pool balls for $5 tyd if anyone needs any. Thanks


----------



## kevin7144 (Mar 25, 2009)

How would that be any worse at transmitting disease than a mineral block or the such???


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

well now that is a good idea.. where do i get an old billiard ball?


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Mr. Burns said:


> well now that is a good idea.. where do i get an old billiard ball?


Head for the bar, pool balls always disappear @ 3 in the morning  The hangover is your problem though :lol:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello
Not long ago,i saw this bucket feeder.They were using a sawed off mop or broom handle on a pivot. When handle move to one side. By the deer,corn fell out for them to eat. Now i don't see why this way ,couldn't be adapted to the pipe. Intern different deer wouldn't be sticking there toung in the same hole .For spread of germs.[ Later


----------



## eflanders (Dec 8, 2007)

*Great post that all should read before feeding deer!*



buckeye dan said:


> Anyone considering using this type of feeder or any other feeder for that matter should probably read these 2 articles:
> 
> Feeder 101
> 
> ...


THESE ARTICLES SHOULD BE MADE AVAILABLE AND/OR POSTED TO THE BOWHUNTING FORUM! Several states ban supplemental feeding accordingly! :set1_signs009:


----------

